# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  ein ganz neues Thaiwort

## Erwin

Heute habe ich ein ganz neues Thaiwort gelernt: สาวไซด์ไลน์  (ausgesprochen etwa Sao Saidlain)
Obwohl ich den Begriff  nicht kannte, war sogleich klar, was er bedeutete.
Der erste ธeil des Wortes ist „sao“ , das heißt „Mädchen“. Der 2. Teil des Wortes kommt natürlich aus dem Englischen. Ein „sideline“- Mädchen ist eine Nebenfrau oder Geliebte oder Gespielin, normalerweise เมียน้อย („mi-e noi“) genannt, im Gegensatz zur เมียหลวง (mi-e luang).
Das Wort fand ich in einem Artikel, der gestern bzw. heute in allen Thaizeitungen zu finden war: Eine Frau kehrt in ihre Kondowohnung zurück und findet im Ehebett den Herrn Gemahl mit dem „sideline“-Mädchen, das nur ein Handtuch um sich gewickelt hat. Die Frau schreit: „Gib das Handtuch her!“. Die junge Dame gibt ihr das Handtuch. Dann wirft die Frau das Mädchen, nackt wie sie ist, aus der Wohnung. Sie Nimmt ihr Handy und filmt das nackte Mädchen, wie es weinend im Flur auf dem Boden hockt. Schließlich gibt der Mann dem Mädchen ihre Tasche und dieses kann zumindest eine Unterhose anziehen. Der Film landete dann im Internet. Das Mädchen hat später Anzeige erstattet, weil die betrogene Ehefrau ihn ins Internet gestellt habe. Diese bestreitet das und sagt, sie habe den Film nur ein paar Freundinnen gemailt, eine davon müsse den Film dann veröffentlicht haben…
Im Internet wurde der Film wohl über 200.000mal angeklickt. In Foren kann man erfahren, was die Leser davon halten. Manche Männer sagen, das Verhalten der Ehefrau sei unmenschlich, manche Frauen sagen, der Ehemann habe Schuld… Manche sagen, das "sideline"-girl habe sich durch die Anzeige unklug verhalten, da jetzt jeder im Land ihren Namen kenne...

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Neben der _Mia-Luang_ und der _Mia Noi_, gibt's auch noch die von den Amerikanern 'aufgebrachten' *Mia-Tschau*/เมียเช่า.
Also die "Mietfrau" fuer einen gewissen Zeitraum. Bei den GI's war es die Länge des Aufenthalts im Einsatzraum Thailand.
________________
Übrigens:

Unzensuriertes Video vom Vorfall>  http://social.upyim.com/53530/

Verpixelt auf YT > https://youtu.be/4KNmAJuooXc

LG TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

...diese Thai- Logik wird mir immer verschlossen bleiben
warum schmeisst die "Alte" nicht ihren Typen raus
anstatt das Girl nackt auf " die Strasse " ?

ist aber im ganzen Land so
immer auf die welche sich am wenigsten wehren können !!




> .
> 
> Neben der _Mia-Luang_ und der _Mia Noi_, gibt's auch noch die von den Amerikanern 'aufgebrachten' *Mia-Tschau*/เมียเช่า.
> Also die "Mietfrau" fuer einen gewissen Zeitraum. Bei den GI's war es die Länge des Aufenthalts im Einsatzraum Thailand.
> ________________
> Übrigens:
> 
> Unzensuriertes Video vom Vorfall>  http://social.upyim.com/53530/
> 
> ...

----------


## Erwin

Ja, wie TigerWutz sagt, es gibt mehrere Ausdrücke, die meisten unterscheiden sich ein wenig in der Bedeutung.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist เมียน้อย („mi-e noi“) eine „Nebenfrau“, von der die legitime Frau (Hauptfrau) und andere wissen.
เมียเก็บ („mi-e gep“) ist eine „Nebenfrau“, von der niemand wissen soll, insbesondere nicht die Hauptfrau. เมียลับ („mi-e lap“) ist ein Synonym dazu.
Während es bei den oben genannten Begriffen durchaus um Liebe geht und Treue ein wesentlicher Bestandteil ist, ist das bei เมียเช่า (mi-e tschau) nicht so, hier geht es dem Mann hauptsächlich um Sex, der Frau hauptsächlich um Geld. 

Ich habe mich immer gefragt, wie sich eine Frau mit dem Status einer „mie-noi“ zufrieden geben kann und habe bis heute keine rechte Antwort gefunden. Eine kenne ich persönlich ganz gut, sie stammt aus dem Süden, aus einer wohlhabenden Familie, war mit einem ehrgeizigen Polizisten verlobt, der aber wurde bei der Verfolgung einer Schmugglerbande erschossen. Sie ging dann nach Bangkok. Hier traf sie einen um 10 Jahre älteren Polizisten, der sie als „mie-noi “ nahm. Er kaufte ihr ein Haus, ein tolles Auto und verschaffte ihr eine Stelle in einem bekannten Hotel, wo sie bald zur Managerin des dortigen Restaurants wurde. Er hat eine Tochter mit ihm, die er abgöttisch liebt. Das Arrangement war und ist so, dass er 4 Tage bei seiner Frau und 3 Tage bei seiner Nebenfrau wohnt(e). 
In Gesprächen mit dieser „mi-e noi“ habe ich festgestellt, dass sie einerseits sehr glücklich mit diesem Mann war, er versorgte sie gut und war –soweit sie weiß- immer treu. Andrerseits wurmt es sie, dass sie nur „mi-e noi“ ist, sie weiß, dass in ihrem Umfeld viele auf sie herabblicken. Auch in ihrer eigenen Familie.
Erwin

----------


## thedi

> Thaiwort: สาวไซด์ไลน์  (ausgesprochen etwa Sao Saidlain).


Bei _sideline_ hatte ich die Assoziation von den teuren Massagesalons in Bangkok. Dort hat es _fishtank_ girls, das sind die normal hübschen hinter dem Glas für rund 2000 Baht/Stunde und dann auf der Seite die _sideline_ girls, die hübscher sind und von 3000 Baht/Stunde aufwärts kosten. Von da her wäre der Ausdruck สาวไซด์ไลน์ schon fast wieder ein Kompliment: nämlich dass sie zwar eine Nutte sei, aber ausserordentlich gut aussieht.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Erwin

Ich weiß nicht, ob es jemanden interessiert, aber Ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig mit dem Wort “sideline” im Englischen und “สาวไซด์ไลน์” (Thai) befasst und folgendes herausgefunden: 
„sideline“ ist 1768 zum ersten Mal im Englischen nachgewiesen, es bedeutet „Seitenlinie eines Fisches“ (das ist ein Sinnesorgan). 1862 taucht das Wort dann zusätzlich in veränderter Bedeutung auf, es meint jetzt auch die Seitenlinie eines Fußballfeldes. 
Seit 1890 aber ist es in der Bedeutung: „Nebenberuf“ nachgewiesen.
Im Thai (das habe ich ergoogelt und eine Schwägerin von mir hat es bestätigt) heißt สาวไซด์ไลน์ eine Frau, die sich im „Nebenberuf“ prostituiert. Oft sind es Studentinnen, die sich ihr Studium oder ihr Luxusleben auf diese Art finanzieren.
Es gibt auch eine website (https://www.24sidelineth.com/ ) auf der derartige Frauen ihre Vorzüge anpreisen. So fand ich z.B. die Anzeige:
รับงานอยุ่แถวรังสิตสะพานแดงซอย26ฟอลีลาวดี ชื่อนัตตี้ อายุ20 หนัก45สุง155 หน้าอกพอมี ผิวสองสี
ค่าขนม1500 2น้ำ1800 โม๊กสดได้ ดูดนมได้ เล่นท่าได้ ไม่เอาสด ไม่เอาก้น ไม่จูบปาก สนใจไอดี line kwangbas1234 เบอติดต่อ0624024605
Ich übersetze mal das Wesentliche: ich arbeite in der Gegend von Rangsit….., bin 20 Jahre alt, 45 kg schwer, 1.55 m groß, Brüste gibt es ausreichend, Haut nicht hell, nicht dunkel (wörtlich: Haut 2 Farben).
Der „Preis des Kuchens“ beträgt 1500 Baht….. „smoke“ o.k., Brustlutschen o.k…..,keine Penetration „ohne“, nicht von hinten, kein Küssen auf den Mund.
Wer interessiert ist, möge mich unter…kontaktieren. (Ich hoffe, ich habe alles verstanden)
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Ist es bitte möglich, die in Thaischrift geschriebenen Wörter etwas größer zu schreiben. Ich tue mir immer sehr schwer damit diese zu lesen.
zB.: mit Größe 5:  สาวไซด์ไลน์

รับงานอยุ่แถวรังสิตสะพานแดงซอย26ฟอลีลาวดี ชื่อนัตตี้ อายุ20 หนัก45สุง155 หน้าอกพอมี ผิวสองสี
ค่าขนม1500 2น้ำ1800 โม๊กสดได้ ดูดนมได้ เล่นท่าได้ ไม่เอาสด ไม่เอาก้น ไม่จูบปาก สนใจไอดี line kwangbas1234 เบอติดต่อ0624024605

So sind die kleinen Zeichen ober- und unterhalb der Buchstaben leichter zu erkennen. Danke.

----------


## Erwin

o.k., ich werde es versuchen!
แร์วิน   (so steht mein Name auf der Heiratsurkunde, ihn völlig richtig auszusprechen, hat noch kein Thai vermocht...)

----------


## thedi

> ...แร์วิน   (so steht mein Name auf der Heiratsurkunde, ihn völlig richtig auszusprechen, hat noch kein Thai vermocht...)


Kein Wunder, dass das Thais nicht aussprechen können. So wie es geschrieben ist, verstösst das gegen die Regeln der Thai Schrift.

แ ist ein Vokal, der als (langes) 'ää' ausgesprochen wird. Er wird *vor* dem Konsonant geschrieben, *nach* dem er ausgesprochen wird.
รist ein Konsonant, der als 'r' ausgesprochen wird. Somit hätten wir bis dahin 'rää'
Mit dem kleinen Hacken oben drauf (ร์) wird besagt, dass das 'r' und allfällige weitere Zeichen bis zum Silben Ende stumm bleiben. Das geht aber nicht, weil das ร als Silbenanfangs-Konsonant nicht gleichzeitig ein stummes Silbenende sein kann.
วิน ist dann OK: wird 'win' ausgesprochen.

Aussprechbar wäre แอร์วิน (ausgesprochen 'ääwin', 'äälwin', 'äärwin', je nach Leser). Das อ ist am Silbenanfang stumm, kann also als Träger für das แ dienen. Das ร ('r') steht nun am Silbenende und würde daher als 'n' ausgesprochen - daher hat sich die Konvention eingebürgert, das Zeichen als Stumm zu bezeichnen ร์ und - da man weiss, dass das in Farangsprachen als 'r' am Silbenende ausgesprochen wird (was es in Thai nicht gibt), eben nicht stumm, sondern als 'r' (oder 'l' für diejenigen, die das rollende 'r' nicht können) ausgesprochen wird. 

Statt dem แ (langes 'ää') wäre ein เ (langes 'ee') vielleicht besser gewesen? Die Länge könnte man kürzen, indem noch an geeigneter Stelle ein ะ einfügt:

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Dein Erwin könnte man in Thai เอะร์วิน schreiben und das liest sich dann je nach Leser als 'ewin', 'elwin' oder gar 'erwin'.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## Erwin

Ja, das ist richtig. Heirat mit einer Thai war damals höchst einfach, man ging mit seiner Braut zu einem Amphoe, legte eine Ledigkeitsbescheinigung vor und war in wenigen Minuten verheiratet. Die Heiratsurkunde wurde sofort ausgestellt, das dauerte 10-15 Minuten. Alles zusammen kostete weniger als 1 DM. - Ich erinnere mich, dass mich der zuständige Beamte meinen Namen mehrmals langsam aussprechen ließ, dass er beim Transkribieren einen Fehler machte (nämlich das อ wegließ), merkte ich erst, als wir wieder in Deutschland waren. Dass der Beamte แ statt เ schrieb, hängt wohl damitz zusammen, dass ich ihm meinen Namen ganz langsam vorsprechen musste. Aber egal, wie man es schreibt, ich heiße Erwin, und selbst meine Frau hat es nicht geschafft, den Namen 100% richtig auszusprechen. Das rollende "r" am Ende einer Silbe schaffen die Thais nicht...
Erwin

----------


## thedi

Geht mir genau so. In Thai schreibe ich meinen Rufnamen เทดี้ 'theedii' - was genau dieselbe Ursache hatte: meine damalige Freundin liess mich meinen Namen mehrmals gaaanz deutlich vorsprechen - daher auch die langen Vokale und der fallende Ton auf dem ii  :: 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Wenn man 'ne _"mi-u-noi"_ hat, ist dann eine Nebenfrau mit kleine Brust gemeint? 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Geh TW, das weißt eh selber, was es bedeutet. Warst ja lange genug vor Ort. In dem Wort kommt die Brust überhaupt nicht vor.
Soll wohl ein TigerWitz sein?  ::

----------


## Erwin

มีเมียน้อยดีก่วามีเมียมาก
Sagen die Thaimänner. 
Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



> In dem Wort kommt die Brust überhaupt nicht vor.


"mi-u" sagens doch, wenn se "milk" sagen wollen!

Na und _Nom noi_ sind _wenig Brüstln_, oder?  

_koi bo hu_   TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Geht mir genau so. In Thai schreibe ich meinen Rufnamen เทดี้ 'theedii' - was genau dieselbe Ursache hatte: meine damalige Freundin liess mich meinen Namen mehrmals gaaanz deutlich vorsprechen - daher auch die langen Vokale und der fallende Ton auf dem ii 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen
> 
> Thedi


Gleiches Spiel bei mir! Wolf koennen's nicht aussprechen, also einigten wir uns auf Gang! 
(In Italien wars das Gegenteil mit Wolf. Da koennens Gang nicht sagen)

Langsam vorgesagt, wurde ich zur Gräte =  ก้าง / gaang oder zum "Ausgebreiteten" / กาง - 
Was mir aber lieber ist, als ein [ลิง-] กัง / [ling-] gang  / Macaca nemestrina-Affe zu sein!  :: 

Tja, man hat's nicht leicht gehabt  TW

----------

